# If near end of recording and stop watching you lose your place.



## daisyrunr (Jan 16, 2011)

Would love to have an option to turn off the feature where if you're near the end of a recording and have to stop watching (left arrow back to main menu), it asks if you want to delete or keep the recording. If you keep it and want to watch the end of your show later, you then have to fast forward to where you were watching. My husband and I both have our own Tivo's and we both are really annoyed with this. Sometimes you do need to stop watching when you're in the last 5 minutes or so of your show and you want to come back to it later.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

When you start playing the show you can hit the advance button to go to the end and then rewind from there.

Scott


----------



## akeetontcf (Jan 3, 2011)

When within the last 5 minutes or so if you press pause first you can then press the left arrow or Tivo key. Almost always the position near the end will be retained for resuming play later. Also, if you forget to pause and are presented the "Delete this recording?" screen you can press the replay key and get back into the program where you left off. Then you can press the pause and left arrow or Tivo key and resume play later. 

I'm also annoyed by this losing of position near the end and know it has been that way since the Series 2 was new. I doubt that it will ever be changed.


----------



## daisyrunr (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the tips. Will definitely try these!!


----------

